# What happens next



## Jess (Jan 6, 2011)

I just had surgery Tuesday where they removed all of my thyroid and some lymph nodes. It turns out it was cancer. So can anyone tell me any information that would be helpful? One question I have is that my surgeon didn't put me on any hormone replacement and my appointment for my endrocrinologist is not for another 3 weeks. What are the reasons they want you to wait to put you on your medicine and also how long does it take before you start to have hypo symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jess said:


> I just had surgery Tuesday where they removed all of my thyroid and some lymph nodes. It turns out it was cancer. So can anyone tell me any information that would be helpful? One question I have is that my surgeon didn't put me on any hormone replacement and my appointment for my endrocrinologist is not for another 3 weeks. What are the reasons they want you to wait to put you on your medicine and also how long does it take before you start to have hypo symptoms?


Oh, my gosh!!! Welcome, Jess and I sure am sorry to hear this but the good news is they definitely have a handle on this stuff big-time.

What kind of cancer? Follicular, medullary, papillary, anaplastic?

How are you feeling? Are you scheduled for radiation (RAI?) This is necessary to kill off any remaining thyroid tissue. It will also be necessary to keep your TSH very suppressed meaning below 1.0.

Were you also hyperthyroid? What made you get diagnosed in the first place?

God bless! You will be fine. What a rotten thing to have to go through but the worst is behind you now. Keep the faith.


----------



## Jess (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for your response and kind words.
I meet with the surgeon Monday to find out what kind of cancer. I do believe it is probably a more common one like papillary because I believe it is a slow growing one and has been there for about 3 years. 
I have had hypo symptoms for about 3 years and my doctor had noticed my thryroid was swollen he ran t3 and t4 test and everything came back fine so I was later daignoised with fibromyalgia. I have recently got married and switched to my husbands family doctor. When I explained my symptoms he immediatley became concerned when he seen the nodule on my neck and asked for an ultrsound which came back suspicous my right side was 2.7 cm. Have you ever heard of anyone with cancer have hypo symptoms like fatige and joint pain? I just hope this is what has been making me feel bad and can return to my old self again. I'm not scheduled for rai yet my next appointment with my endrocrinoligst is Jan 27th. I feel left out of the loop as to what is going on. They didn't explain what this next appointment is for or go over anything. I'm so confused about all of this but don't even know what questions to ask.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jess said:


> Thanks for your response and kind words.
> I meet with the surgeon Monday to find out what kind of cancer. I do believe it is probably a more common one like papillary because I believe it is a slow growing one and has been there for about 3 years.
> I have had hypo symptoms for about 3 years and my doctor had noticed my thryroid was swollen he ran t3 and t4 test and everything came back fine so I was later daignoised with fibromyalgia. I have recently got married and switched to my husbands family doctor. When I explained my symptoms he immediatley became concerned when he seen the nodule on my neck and asked for an ultrsound which came back suspicous my right side was 2.7 cm. Have you ever heard of anyone with cancer have hypo symptoms like fatige and joint pain? I just hope this is what has been making me feel bad and can return to my old self again. I'm not scheduled for rai yet my next appointment with my endrocrinoligst is Jan 27th. I feel left out of the loop as to what is going on. They didn't explain what this next appointment is for or go over anything. I'm so confused about all of this but don't even know what questions to ask.


Okay; that is why we are here. Now you have 2 things to ask. RAI and what kind of cancer. It is important for you to know because you want to be sure you get proper health care.

The doctor really should have you get labs before your appt.. You may have to take the bull by the horns and call about this BECAUSE there is no need for you to suffer longer than necessary if you need to be on thyroxine replacement. And the sooner the better for as I explained, your TSH needs to be suppressed.

Yes, yes......................those nasty hypo or hyper symptoms. The symptoms you describe could be from hyper or hypo. Symptoms cross over. Once you are on thyroxine replacement, you will start to feel better. Then you should get labs every 8 weeks and doc needs to increase (or decrease) your meds until you feel good. This is called the titration process.

How lucky you are to have stumbled on to your husband's doctor. Sounds like you are equally as lucky to have your wonderful husband too!


----------



## Gabrielle777 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Jess-

I think you have opened my diary and read my medical history  I am going through exactly what you are. I was feeling hashimoto's symptoms for a very long time. I asked my doctor to check my thyroid levels and everything came back fine, nothing wrong at all. I switched doctors and he 'felt something'. Low and behold I needed a Total Thyroidectomy because I had Papillary Thyroid Cancer and they found a lymph node infected also.

I was put on levothyroxine to avoid "Hypo-Hell". I hear that can be really bad. I would ask your doctor when and if they want to start your RAI treatment and if crashing your thyroid hormones can be avoided.

I'm 3 weeks post my surgery so if you want to ask me any questions about what you may be feeling I'm hear.

Keep your head up
Gab


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Jess, welcome you will find great support on these boards. I agree with Andros & Gabrielle, you must ask the questions. Your endo should have explained what type of cancer you have and also the course of treatment. I was on thryroid replacement when my pap cancer was removed as i had hashi for 8 yrs. I kept taking it and had it inceased once before having thyrogen injections and RAI. Im still feeling very tired and blood test in 3 weeks and see endo. Some times we have to take our own health into our hands and make sure the dr's tell us all we want to know. Im sure you will do fine.


----------



## scarred4life (Jan 18, 2011)

they removed your Thyroid and didn't put you on any replacement meds? That just doesn't seem right. Ask questions! Each of your doctors might think the other one is doing the prescription. Your body needs thyroid hormone... it's not an emergency, but you do need to get this taken care of and fully understood fairly quickly (like in the next few days) - don't wait 3 weeks. Good luck...


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Jess - You MUST have your blood work done before that endo appointment. My schedule looked like yours BUT 4 days after surgery I crashed hard. Took some serious convincing but my endo checked by TSH and it was already at 49 only 6 days after surgery. I was able to move up the RAI by 3 weeks. You have to take control. Good LUCK!


----------

